# Corid dosage confusion



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I took one sick goat to the vet this past Tuesday and I took a fecal sample in for a sick kid this past Saturday. With both of the goats, I got a Corid prescription, but I am confused about the dosages. 

This is what I have.

Goat #1 is a 4 year old Boer Doe that is 108#. She had bottle jaw a month earlier. She still had heavy worm load and a little coccidian. Slight fever. She was prescribed Corid. The prescription read: Mix 3oz to 1pint of water. Then give 1.5oz of the solution by mouth once daily for 5 days. 

Goat #2 is a 3 month old Boer doeling that is 34#. She had diarrhea and a 104°F temp. The fecal came back as a heavy coccidian load. I was given a prescription for Corid. This prescription read: Give 8.9ml by mouth once daily for 19 days. 

The first vet is the one I see when I have a choice. She is excellent with livestock. The second vet I have never seen before so I have no idea of her expertise. 

I questioned the second vet about the prescription and told her that it wasn't similar to the one I got from the same office just days earlier. She said that the dosage for coccidian is for 19 days and I should follow her prescription for the kid and follow the other vet's prescription for the adult. 

Obviously the first prescription is a concentrated form and the second one is diluted, but what about 5 days for an adult goat and 19 days for a kid?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The first is the diluted one, which commonly does not work for goats. The second dose is correct. 1cc per 4lbs straight from the bottle, for 5 days. Orally 
For the 1st doe with the heavy worm load, pick up a tube of Quest horse gel wormer, and give 1cc per 100lbs orally. 
And for that temperature they have, I would probably put them on an antibiotic, like LA200 (or it's equal <biomycin 200, agrimycin 200, etc> ), or penicillin.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I am confused by your answer to the Corid dosage. 

The first one is diluted at 3oz to 1pt then 1.5oz of this solution is given for 5 days. 

The second one is from the bottle provided by the vet 1cc/4# for 19 days.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

For Goat #2: The instructions on my bottle of Amprolium (Corid) say to give .6ml per kg orally once a day, for 19 days. The kid is 34 pounds, a little less than 17 kg. So .6 of 17 is roughly 9--so, 9ml of _undiluted_ Corid to be administered. Your vet says 8.9ml--she was probably using a calculator and not just doing math in her head--but her number seems correct to me. The instructions are given in metric for me and US measures for you, but come out to the same thing.

For Goat #1, the adult: I can't comment on this one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

gwith said:


> Goat #1 is a 4 year old Boer Doe that is 108#. She had bottle jaw a month earlier. She still had heavy worm load and a little coccidian. Slight fever. She was prescribed Corid. The prescription read: Mix 3oz to 1pint of water. Then give 1.5oz of the solution by mouth once daily for 5 days. OK all goats have a low count of cocci, if it is low enough, she does not need the corid. If it is elevated then treatment should be given.
> 
> If she had bottle jaw, I would give her a copper bolus and selenium shot if she is in a deficient area and not eating her minerals. Giving those will help her fight the bottle jaw issues. What was she wormed with, dosage and did you continue her dosage every 10 days, 3 x.
> I am concerned about the slight fever, with her system being down, pnemonia may be starting, retake and monitor her temp, start antibiotics if it is still high or higher, worms/cocci won't cause a fever. Make sure she hasn't been running or laying in the sun prior to taking the temp.
> ...


 My vet which I trust, told me strictly, do not use it unless it is diluted.
I know some do use it undiluted but, I personally go by the recommendations of my vet.. 
I have been doing it this way for many years with no ill effects, I have never given Thiamine after treatment. 
Always give proper dosage according to weight, do not go overboard on dosage, that is when issues can arise with Polio.

As to the the way corid works, it attacks the thiamine in the cocci not the goat.
Unless the goat is deficient to start, this is when you can get into trouble, along with over dosing dramatically.

Originally Posted by *toth boer goats*  
_Mixing undiluted Corid liquid:
Mix 6 tablespoons corid to 16 oz water.... 
For powdered mixture...3 ounces to 1 quart
Pre mixed solution give as follows
then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs
treat individually for 5 days

I know dosage can be conflicting, but this is what has worked for me for many years and too this day for prevention, does treat active cocci scouring quickly.

If you are concerned, you can give Fortified vit B complex, a day or two after treatment, if you are worried about thiamine deficiency.DO not give while treating. 
Hope this helps. :wink:_


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

That is my problem. In the last two posts one says 19 days one says 5 days. The two vets I saw said 19 and 5 days. I had always heard 5 days and that is why I questioned the second vet when she said 19 days. 

I hate to play vet against vet, but I may call the first one and see what she has to say.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No more than 5 days or you are looking at problems.

Not all vets are goat smart, that is what we are here for.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Interesting. I wonder if the prescription you have for the second goat is already diluted? And the prescription for the first goat, is to keep the coccidia under control while your goat is under the weather?

Just trying to figure what's up; I don't have much more to contribute.

Corid/Amprolium is sometimes given for five days in a row to kids, as a coccidiosis _preventive_; as a treatment, the instructions are for nineteen days. I have only given it as a preventive. The bottle I have does not state the concentration of the medication it contains, but it does say "Caprine".


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Both of my bottles say "Caprine" too. I don't know what that means.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Caprine means relating to goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> Interesting. I wonder if the prescription you have for the second goat is already diluted? And the prescription for the first goat, is to keep the coccidia under control while your goat is under the weather?
> 
> Just trying to figure what's up; I don't have much more to contribute.
> 
> Corid/Amprolium is sometimes given for five days in a row to kids, as a coccidiosis _preventive_; as a treatment, the instructions are for nineteen days. I have only given it as a preventive. The bottle I have does not state the concentration of the medication it contains, but it does say "Caprine".


It is the same dosage and duration of treatment for prevention or a active case. Doesn't matter. No more than 5 days I cannot stress enough.

Caprine is "Goat"


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> It is the same dosage and duration of treatment for prevention or a active case. Doesn't matter. No more than 5 days I cannot stress enough.
> 
> Caprine is "Goat"


 Are they both wrong? The 5 day one is diluted. The concentrated one is for 19 days.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

5 days only, no matter the dilution or not. Never more than 5 days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

gwith said:


> Are they both wrong? The 5 day one is diluted. The concentrated one is for 19 days.


Go by my instructions I have posted. The dosage is there for diluted.
I have there too, the way it is suppose to be mixed, I hope the vets office mixed it properly, now I wonder.

You can buy Corid in a small bag at feeds stores and mix your own.

But no 19 days, that is over kill.

The best way is to treat for 5 days, 1 x a day, then a week or 2 later, get a fecal done again and see where she stands, all goats have a low count of cocci, that is normal, but if they are elevated a bit too high, that is when issues arise with the goats.

I hate going against vets, we are suppose to trust their opinion, but some are wrong. And do kill or harm goats, because they do not know much about them.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I am stopping at 5 days. The kid that was prescribed 19 days cleared up the symptoms after 1 day. 

Is corid a good choice as a preventative for kids or is something better/safer?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Corid does work by the next day, it is a good drug. 5 days is all it takes.

I only use corid as a preventive as well, so I cannot suggest anything else.

Corid is safe to use, if you do not highly over dose or over use such as more than 5 days at one time.


----------

